# Pokemon World Online



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't played it but, I would like to try it. However the site is failing to send me my registration code to activate my account. Yay! If anyone knows why, please tell but that is not the point of the post.

Does anyone play or did play. If so, thoughts, opinions, etc?


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 22, 2010)

Played it a long time back but it was majorly bug ridden, the reason it is failing emails was because of a giant influx in registers I got my email for it 5 days later and could not use it, waiting for a new one now


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

Only watched one vid on it just now. I'm surprised Game Freak doesn't make an updated version of the game, PokÃ©mon mmo sounds legit, but I guess handhelds are more convenient for people. As well as less complicated.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 22, 2010)

Just be glad it is still up, a whole bunch of other Pokemon MMOs have been shut down


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> Just be glad it is still up, a whole bunch of other Pokemon MMOs have been shut down


Yeah, that sort of thing seems less than legal...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

I was a Moderator/Helper in that game two years ago, but I quit because the game was in Beta for over two years... I was sick of the developers doing nothing at all.  Also, the server kept crashing every five minutes or so, and it could take hours for 'em to move their ass and make it work again.  But if you ignore the countless downsides, it was a pretty darn good MMO. 3rd gen's graphics, a remixed version or Fire Red/Leaf Green's music.  Three generations of Pokemon.  The trade system was neat, the economy was fairly balanced, etc.  I even went back to playing last summer, but the only thing that had changed in a whole two years was that they added a Pokedex.

TL;DR: Pokemon World Online has amazing potential, but because of the (Australian) DevTeam, it always was and will always be a Beta with a shitty server.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> TL;DR: Pokemon World Online has amazing potential, but because of the (Australian) DevTeam, it always was and will always be a Beta with a shitty server.


 
I feel a little insulted that you singled out them as being Australian, but I can't deny the fact that Australia does jack shit for the games industry.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I was a Moderator/Helper in that game two years ago, but I quit because the game was in Beta for over two years... I was sick of the developers doing nothing at all.  Also, the server kept crashing every five minutes or so, and it could take hours for 'em to move their ass and make it work again.  But if you ignore the countless downsides, it was a pretty darn good MMO. 3rd gen's graphics, a remixed version or Fire Red/Leaf Green's music.  Three generations of Pokemon.  The trade system was neat, the economy was fairly balanced, etc.  I even went back to playing last summer, but the only thing that had changed in a whole two years was that they added a Pokedex.
> 
> TL;DR: Pokemon World Online has amazing potential, but because of the (Australian) DevTeam, it always was and will always be a Beta with a shitty server.


So...Is it even worth the effort of even trying it out? Kinda bummed now. It looks to nifty...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I feel a little insulted that you singled out  them as being Australian, but I can't deny the fact that Australia does  jack shit for the games industry.


 
Well, KyroCorps, the company that runs PWO, is in Australia.  And I believe every member of the DevTeam is Australian.



skittle said:


> So...Is it even worth the effort of even trying it out? Kinda bummed now. It looks to nifty...


 
You can't, the registration's been down for years.

Unless you can find someone willing to sell you his account, but it kinda kills the fun to just log in for the first time and have every badge & every Pokemon.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I feel a little insulted that you singled out them as being Australian, but I can't deny the fact that Australia does jack shit for the games industry.



No kidding, I saw what they did with Left 4 Dead 2, they cut out the gore and dismemberment and took out one of the special zombies because it was a guy in a riot suit.

Not to mention they're trying to ban women with small breasts from advertising saying that it promotes pedophilia.

Why? Just...why?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

I was tempted to try it out but obviously everyone seems to hate it...


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried playing it at one point but had the same problem with it the registration, and the site itself to the point of me just saying fuck it.

I've been seeing alot of ads for it lately, I hope they updated it and it actually works now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I was tempted to try it out but obviously everyone seems to hate it...


 
As I said, it has amazing potential; it just need a non-Australian DevTeam that actually DOES something.



Ash said:


> I tried playing it at one point but had the same problem with it the registration, and the site itself to the point of me just saying fuck it.
> 
> I've been seeing alot of ads for it lately, I hope they updated it and it actually works now.


 
The DevTeam's excuse for closing down the registrations was:

The servers are already overfull, so we won't let anymore account flood it.

Thing is, the capacity of the (single) server is 600 players at the same time, and the DevTeam is just too lazy to get a better server to make up for the game's popularity.  I mean.

Durr, servers too small, we block.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

So...Why can I still try to register than? Wouldn't it be nice to uh, just close the ability to? They closed it on the forums so, I can't really see wtf is happening with my e-mails.

Lost cause then?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> So...Why can I still try to register than? Wouldn't it be nice to uh, just close the ability to? They closed it on the forums so, I can't really see wtf is happening with my e-mails.
> 
> Lost cause then?


 
The best way to see if the registrations are open without filling a form into void is Googling "Playerdex".  If you see "registrations closed" in the link, it's closed.

But hey, I could give you my account if you want to, but I have every badge and many Pokemon (including a shop-only Porygon2 I got as a gift from the Admins when they made me Mod).  Of course, I have a Growlithe <3.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The best way to see if the registrations are open without filling a form into void is Googling "Playerdex".  If you see "registrations closed" in the link, it's closed.
> 
> But hey, I could give you my account if you want to, but I have every badge and many Pokemon (including a shop-only Porygon2 I got as a gift from the Admins when they made me Mod).  Of course, I have a Growlithe <3.


 Too bad I don't see anything of that liking...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> Too bad I don't see anything of that liking...


 
Well then, maybe they finally reopened the registrations, give it a try.

EDIT:  Just checked, it DOES say Registration disabled on Google, look harder.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2010)

Actually, I just got my verification e-mail (and the site is down LOL) and it says player registration is open temporarily so we will see if I can ever get this to work right.

However, the server is closed indefinitely until further notice.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2010)

skittle said:


> Actually, I just got my verification e-mail (and the site is down LOL) and it says player registration is open temporarily so we will see if I can ever get this to work right.
> 
> However, the server is closed indefinitely until further notice.


 
That is fucked up but amazing at the same time.  If it works, tell me :V.


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Turns out it doesnt work for me, all i get is a blank screen, people told me some rumours of it having a rootkit.

:c


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That is fucked up but amazing at the same time.  If it works, tell me :V.


 Too bad the actual site is down.


----------

